# Cups impazzito

## Simbul

Da qualche giorno non riesco più a stampare niente da Gentoo... ogni volta che provo a mandare in stampa qualcosa (di solito uso gtklp come frontend) il risultato è una serie infinita di fogli con qualche riga in cima composta da caratteri casuali.

Da windows stampa tranquillamente senza problemi.

Ma anche da gentoo stampava, fino a qualche giorno fa: ha iniziato di punto in bianco senza un preciso motivo. L'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare è che aver installato gimp-print (sempre qualche giorno fa) abbia incasinato qualcosa...

La mia stampante è una HP DeskJet 840C su parallela, il driver è Foomatic/hpijs.

Ho giò provato a riemergere cups ma non è cambiato nulla. Consigli?

----------

## BikE

Ho anche io lo stesso problema con una Epson Stylus Color 640... con qualsiasi driver...

----------

## -YoShi-

Stesso problema sia con una HP 7260 che con una Epson 740 (sia collegata direttamente - USB,  sia in share via samba)

Pensavo fosse qualche problema di KDE 3.4...infatti avevo già aperto un 3d tempo fa QUA

EDIT: Io ho compilato tutto il sistema con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS attivato voi?

----------

## neryo

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Io ho compilato tutto il sistema con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS attivato voi?

 

Significa che hai compilato tutto il sistema con ~x86?? ...non e' molto un bella cosa...

----------

## -YoShi-

Lo so, ma nn avendo una connessione internet volevo un sistema aggiornato..cmq a parte un problemino con FLAC 1.1.2 e xmms che ho risolto e questo il sistema è molto stabile.

----------

## khelidan1980

Stesso identico problema,anche se ho compilato stabile...Ad un certo punto pensavo di essere impazzito io!!   :Cool: 

----------

## rota

installando gimp-print ti se iincasinato tutto ...devvi configurarlo a dovere...senno non ti funzziona.....

----------

## stefanonafets

Scusate, ma cups cosa vi logga?

Sembrerebbe un problema dei driver (postscript)..

----------

## -YoShi-

Nessun errore sia nei log sia a video nel caricamento/scaricamento del demone cupsd all'avvio..

Non so come esattamente funzioni (cups) ma se io seleziono come driver hpijs o gimp-print

il sistema dovrebbe usare solo quei driver o si appoggia sempre a postscript?

----------

## khelidan1980

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma cups cosa vi logga?
> 
> Sembrerebbe un problema dei driver (postscript)..

 

Infatti e un problema di driver,ho risolto facendo:

```

norway root # USE="ppds" emerge gimp-print

```

Poi tramite il browser si imposta cups scegliendo il driver "epson c-62 cups+gimp-print"

Ovviamente nel mio caso perche ho questa stampante...

Bye

----------

## -YoShi-

con me nn ha funzionato allora...ho compilato il sistema con "ppds" nelle USE in make, quindi si è fatto sia foomatic, sia hpijs sia gimp-print

Non hai dato qualche riga di comando al termine dell'emerge? magari mi è sfuggita...

----------

## khelidan1980

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> con me nn ha funzionato allora...ho compilato il sistema con "ppds" nelle USE in make, quindi si è fatto sia foomatic, sia hpijs sia gimp-print
> 
> Non hai dato qualche riga di comando al termine dell'emerge? magari mi è sfuggita...

 

Dopo ho riconfigurato cups tramite la porta 631,poi ho riavviato

 e con quei driver ha cominciato a stampare!

Solo che la mia e epson e non so come si comporti il driver hpijf!

----------

## -YoShi-

anche io oltre alla hp ho la epson.. per curiosità che window manager usi?

----------

## rota

squsa che centra il window manager????? :Question:   :Question: 

se ai una epson...devvi andare sito del fornitore e scaricarti il driver....

----------

## khelidan1980

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> anche io oltre alla hp ho la epson.. per curiosità che window manager usi?

 

Ho gnome,ma cmq la conf la fai con qualsiasi browser,che epson hai?

----------

## -YoShi-

Bo..pensavo potesse essere qualche bug che riguardava kde e cups..

----------

## gaffiere

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

>  *stefanonafets wrote:*   Scusate, ma cups cosa vi logga?
> 
> Sembrerebbe un problema dei driver (postscript).. 
> 
> Infatti e un problema di driver,ho risolto facendo:
> ...

 

ragazzi grazie mille!  :Smile: 

erano mesi che non usavo la stampante, e cmq avevo questo problema...

oggi ho dovuto cominciare a stampare articoli da leggere per la tesi e tac! c'era già il post di soluzione sul forum: grandi  :Smile: 

unica nota, ho ricompilato anche cups e foomatic con la USEFLAG ppds.

tnx @ all

see ya

----------

## Simbul

A me sembra che cups e foomatic non ce l'abbiano proprio, la flag ppds...

Cmq ho ricompilato gimp-print con quella flag ma non è cambiato nulla.

Anzi, a dire il vero è successa una cosa curiosa... dopo aver riemerso gimp-print ho svuotato /var/spool/cups. Ho acceso la stampante e mi è partita una stampa che evidentemente era ancora nel buffer (quando mi stampa i caratteri a caso devo spegnerla per farla smettere... mi sarò dimenticato di togliere la spina per svuotare il buffer interno alla stampante). La cosa curiosa è che - per nessuna ragione precisa - stavolta la stampa ha funzionato tranquillamente  :Shocked: 

Ho poi provato a stampare un altro documento e ovviamente ha ripreso a sputarmi fuori caratteri a caso...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BikE

Scusate voi con la epson che driver usate? Provando con gimp-print mi dice questo:

```

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3427.

```

Che cosa puo' essere?

----------

## Ic3M4n

io così per curiosità proverei a vedere come si comporta al stampande con questo comando:

```
# touch test.txt

# echo "Hello World" > test.txt

# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 
```

possiamo escludere qualche cosa magari.

se non usb modificare con /dev/lp0

----------

## BikE

Con un test a basso livello la stampante funziona correttamente...

----------

## Ic3M4n

ed i driver sono a posto?

io ho due hp e con entrambe stampo alla perfezione. mi sembra di aver capito che qualcuno ha avuto problemi anche con l'hp.

è molto strana come cosa...

----------

## BikE

No, il problema sono appunto i driver....

----------

## gaffiere

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Scusate voi con la epson che driver usate?

 

dunque dunque: all'epoca avevo seguito la guida di gentoo.org per configurare la stampante (quindi tutto a manina).

ieri invece l'ho riconfigurata dall'interno di cups via web (http://localhost:631) e per la mia epson stylus color 500 la configurazione è la seguente:

 *cups wrote:*   

> Epson Stylus Color 500 Foomatic/stcolor (recommended)

  che ho scelto dal menù a tendina trovato seguendo il link Configure Printer  dalla voce Manage Printers della home di cups

see ya

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ed i driver sono a posto?
> 
> io ho due hp e con entrambe stampo alla perfezione. mi sembra di aver capito che qualcuno ha avuto problemi anche con l'hp.
> 
> è molto strana come cosa...

 

Per curiosità che driver usi? e che versione? 

La stampante da console funziona e funziona e funziona anche se devo stampare delle righe di codice da un file aperto con gvim. mi da problemi con i documenti di OpenOffice e le pagine HTML sia che le voglia stampare da Konqueror sia che le voglia stampare da Firefox (in quest'ultimo ho notato che non mi imposta il tipo di carta su A4 ma su US letter 8 x9, magari dipende da quello..) e alcune volte da problemi con i pdf.

----------

## Simbul

La pagina di prova stampata da gtklp funziona correttamente.

Il test su hello world funziona.

Occhio però che la mia stampante, se non gli si invia come chiusura un "^L" (ctrl+L) non espelle il foglio. Non so le vostre.

----------

## BikE

Ho provato a configurarla con CUPS su porta 631.... ora e' una cosa di questo tipo:

```

EPSON Stylus Color 640 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.2.7

```

Quando tento pero' di stampare qualcosa la stampante non fa assolutamente nulla e controllando i job dice che e' stato cancellato...

----------

## Simbul

Nessun'altra idea? Passare a windoze per stampare ogni volta è una discreta rottura di scatole...

----------

## Simbul

Ho provato a fare unmerge di gimp-print e a riemergere cups, foomatic e hpijs. Ho anche riscaricato il PPD per la mia HP, ma nulla di tutto ciò ha risolto la situazione.

Ho notato però che:

- quando stampo un .pdf, la prima pagina viene così:

```
%PDF-1.4

%***

1 0 obj

<< /Length 2 0 R

   /Filter /FlatDecode

>>

stream

**************
```

(ho usato gli asterischi al posto dei caratteri strani)

- quando stampo un .doc da OpenOffice, viene così:

```
%!PS-Adobe-3.0

              %%BoundingBox: (atend)

                                    %%Creator: OpenOffice.org 1.1.4

                                                                   %%For: ale

                                                                             %%C
```

(poi finisce il foglio  :Wink: )

Se invece stampo la pagina di prova viene fuori perfettamente  :Confused: 

Sembra quasi che mi stampi direttamente il sorgente dei postscript o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## -YoShi-

FINALMENTE! HO RISOLTO! 

Dopo giorni di compilazione, dopo un emerge --uDv world colossale ho risolto!

Vado per stampare la guida all'ipv6 clicco anteprima e tadam!! funge!

Cmq ho risolto, upgradando kde alla 3.4.1 e gv

----------

